# Seiko SKX007



## johnfoxllb

*Seiko SKX007*


View Advert


Please drop me a line if you have a nice one, good condition please.

Would consider a nicely modified example or an SKX009 as well.




*Advertiser*

johnfoxllb



*Date*

23/09/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£100



*Category*

Wanted


----------

